# Toronto IBS Self Help and Support Group Meeting - May 30



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Hello from the Toronto Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Helpand Support Group.The next meeting for the Toronto IBS Self Help Group is approaching.We will be meeting on Thursday, May 30, at Mount Sinai Hospital,600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.I look forward to seeing you at the May meeting where I will be sharinginformation and news that I learn at the annual Gastrointestinal DigestiveDisease Week which is occurring in San Francisco from May 19-22. I willbe attending this years conference and will be having a booth in theexhibit hall.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeff-------------------------------------------------------------------------Jeffrey Roberts, B.Sc.President & FounderIBS Self Help GroupEmail: ibs###ibsgroup.orgUrl: http://www.ibsgroup.org Ph: 416-932-3311Fax: 416-932-8909


----------

